# Filament algae and carpet algae problem!!!



## Nahid_Siddiqui (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I am realy annoyed with algaes in my planted tanks and heres my story.

After being fed up with algaes in a 10 liter tank which evidently turned out to be a failure I started fresh by using fluval stratum as substrate for my planted tanks and the result was a bit impressive. The green water algae problem was eradicated significantly but was not completely gone. But now I faced the problem of filament algae and green carpet algae. Now these are a pest and realy annoying. I stopped using liquid fertilizer, changed the light to a lower wattage, changed the duration of how long the light is on, have put activated carbon in the filter and lastly carbon dioxide diffusion. Although all this has had a positive effect on the plants, the carpet algae and the filament algae is still persisting to exist. 

Can anyone advise me an effective way to rid these algaes without using various chemicals available in the stores? Plus does anyone know whether the size of a tank has any effect on algae growth? i.e. Would the increased size of a tank have an effect in countering algae growth?


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

The size of tank does not matter. It's how you keep the algae away that matters. The light, temperature, nutrients and even some species of fishes help. Easier for me to write here...I know keeping them balance is not easy. Not every single tank is the same. Your water parameter and mine are also different. Sometimes it takes a bit of experiment and patience.

Try to blackout the tank (cover the tank with black colour plastic/cardboard...just leave a bit of space for air) for about 1 week to see whether the algae could be reduced. I am not surprised if the algae returns after the blackout period. You may have to try to eliminate the algae manually with your bare hands after the blackout..very tedious. Even though, you mentioned you don't want to use any liquid fertiliser, I personally think Seachem Excel is excellent in fighting algae....I call it "nuclear weapon" for fighting algae. You can use a syringe to shoot at algae you want to kill. Just beware that shooting it directly will kill the plants too. It's easier to remove algae affected plants than leaving them in the tank to repeat the same issue over and over.

If a tank is filled with algae beyond my control, I would tear down the whole tank, Throw away the plants or convert them to emersed form to get rid of algae...don't re-use those plants in the tank again. Otherwise, you will get back the same problem. Bleach all your equipment (I'll bleach my filter media too) and the tank. Basically, I have to re-cycle the tank again and everything about the tank has to restart from step one.


----------



## jamesclarke160 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nahid_Siddiqui said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am realy annoyed with algaes in my planted tanks and heres my story.
> 
> ...


Have you sorted out the growth of algae in your tank. I am just facing same problem in my home water tank. I need to clean it all but it is big tank so I am looking for some alternative method. Share you experience


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Problem is everybody is looking for chemical solutions. 

A problem like that shows bad biological filtration and bad water flow rate and flow pattern.


----------

